# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  As promised, Cowboys fences..

## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I told ya'll a while back, I would post how I anchor  and set my posts. Here it is.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Mossy, is helping me.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## wtrfwlr

That's first rate there Cowboy! Whatcha keepin in?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I have 3 horses and a Jack. Plannin' to add some beef cows. This is the 3rd pasture on my place. Building this one to hold whatever from ostriche's to kangaroo's. It is over 6 ft. tall.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I do not know what to think about this forum sometimes...I posted something real. 31 views and no response, I hope there is someone who benefited from my time, takin, the time to post pictures.

----------


## wholsomback

Nice fence keep up the good work

----------


## kyratshooter

> I do not know what to think about this forum sometimes...I posted something real. 31 views and no response, I hope there is someone who benefited from my time, takin, the time to post pictures.


What are you wanting CS?  

It's a fence!  Yea, its a nice fence!  

You got one, I got one, all my neighbors have one.  Dig a hole, set the post, set the supports, strech the wire and nail it up.

Now if you go over to Bushcraft USA you can post a picture of your big toe and get 5 pages of replies, 173 stating "That's great!" and 15 more giving instructions on how you are not trimming the nail properly.

----------


## wtrfwlr

I thought it was an awesome fence. I've fenced before and until you have, especially doing a fence like your building, folks do not understand what it takes.

----------


## Rick

Well, you got the right socks. Just do it!

----------


## wtrfwlr

> Well, you got the right socks. Just do it!


Yeah but Dang if he don't have Adidas tenney pumps on!

----------


## ClayPick

I’m more amazed at the dirt you’re digging in! My land is glacial till with the rocks averaging from golf ball to softball size. Digging holes is a major pain in the    . You can pick rocks all day and the frost just drives new ones up every winter.

----------


## grokh5499

Well I've never set fences before, and someday hopefully we will have our own land. So my question is, why are you setting your posts over rock instead of using cement?

----------


## pete lynch

Set a post in cement where I live and the bottom rots out because any water that is absorbed by the post gets trap at the bottom by concrete surrounding it. The water doesn't have anywhere to go so it stays and rots the post.
Nice fence building pics and nice job.
Kangaroos? Good luck with that. Seriously.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Thanks guys, The posts are set in dirt instead of concrete to keep them from rotting as fast. The "rocks" are actually busted concrete, we don't have rocks in the swamp. You place the rock under the supports as an anchor. Awhile back alot of questions were asked about setting posts. I had promised that when I got around to it I'd post pics. I'll have you know those Addidas are 12yrs old, but yesterday finally did them in. Not my normal attire, it is over 95 all day here right now!

----------


## grokh5499

That makes sense, I remember digging out old fence posts as a kid. I was raised in Klamath Basin in Oregon, and there is a lot of clay that just baked around the metal posts.

----------


## oldtrap59

This fall we're going to be fencing about 7 acres for the goats and a trio of jacob 4 horned sheep. Once we have that done we plan to run another fence down the middle and split it into 2 pastures of 3 1/2 acres. Due to the critters we're trying to keep in we'll be using 48" woven and 2 strands of barbed. Corner post setup looks like it would work here. Figure on using some electric poles I bartered for as corners and steel in between. Any suggestions as to how far apart to space the steel posts? Looking at the pastures I drive past on the road it looks like most space their steel posts pretty close.( guessing about 12') But then they're fencing cattle and horses with barbed. I do have an old block and tackle type stretcher so ready to go on that front. 

OT

----------


## moreau

> This fall we're going to be fencing about 7 acres for the goats and a trio of jacob 4 horned sheep. Once we have that done we plan to run another fence down the middle and split it into 2 pastures of 3 1/2 acres. Due to the critters we're trying to keep in we'll be using 48" woven and 2 strands of barbed. Corner post setup looks like it would work here. Figure on using some electric poles I bartered for as corners and steel in between. Any suggestions as to how far apart to space the steel posts? Looking at the pastures I drive past on the road it looks like most space their steel posts pretty close.( guessing about 12') But then they're fencing cattle and horses with barbed. I do have an old block and tackle type stretcher so ready to go on that front. 
> 
> OT


I grew up on a ranch.  Dad spaced posts a rod (16-/2 feet) apart with a wood post every 5th post. Dad insisted on tamping the hell out of the bottom of the hole.  He explained it as ground level is the fulcrum and the end of the post at the bottom is the lever.  You don't want it to move.   We did corners with 3 posts with cross braces and diagonal smooth wires twisted together to put tension on the corner post to resist the pull of the barbed wires.  Picture below explains it better than I can.  Cowboy's way should work as well.


http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...9QEwAA&dur=538

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

To Oldtrap,

These are spaced 10 ft. for 4' fence with 2 strands of hotwire. 

To Moreau,

I am familiar with the corner bracing you are suggesting and it works well. I do it a little different, thus "cowboy's fences". I drive 4' foot of 1/2" -5/8" rebar on the outside corners and use hi-tensile wire twisted to to anchor the whole thing. I learned it setting electrobraid fence. That's the part KY left out, which is the reason for this post, I used to think I knew how until I had to do it, and I learned alot and want to share what i learned. I'll get pics of the corner tension wires soon.

----------


## LowKey

I'm kinda jealous. I ain't seein' no rocks in that fine digging soil you have there...
Lotta work there regardless.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> I'm kinda jealous. I ain't seein' no rocks in that fine digging soil you have there...
> Lotta work there regardless.


No rocks here, we have to make our own. Every now aand again the shovel goes clunk, it is usually an old farm implement of some sort. Found a real nice all steel hacksaw awhile back. I'll get pics of it when I get the camera back out. There is clay though, about 2 ft. down and it is a bear to dig the last six inches.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

22 more posts and 330 more...ft. of fence going up in the morning. 2 trips and 3 stores later....Right now, I am headed out to grill some ribs and lean on the gate and fantasize about it being all done.

My Bull will be happy...still haven't named him.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

What do ya'll think about "Cast Iron" for a name?

----------

